# What kind of diet mod for losing fat



## neonebula2001 (Jan 29, 2009)

Some background:

age: 35 Y/O male
Height 5'5"
Weight 185 (down from 195 6 weeks ago)

I am doing three days of strength training with cardio 3 days a week on a stationary bike for 30 minutes at 85% MAX HR (145-158 BPM).

I do drink 3-4 12oz cans of coke a day and need to cut down.  Other than that I have cut out the fast food diet (was eating there four times a week).  I do not eat red meat and stick to chicken and lean pork.  I eat pasta and whole grain rice.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 29, 2009)

here 
fitday

measure what you eat and drink each day and input it here

it will tell u the calories u intake

then figure out your maintenance level and eat 15-20% below that 

if you have a ball park figure on you bf% that would help as well


----------



## neonebula2001 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks,

I will try to use that tool.  It will work for some things.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey here's a suggestion.  Cut the friggin soda!  its not rocket science!  cut it to 1 can a day thats a pound of fat a month.

Eat 3 veggies a day, get lean meats and some decent carbs.  Fitday is good so you can really get an idea of what youre taking in and grams and  percentages of what youre eating.  Yea it sucks at first but after a day or two its second nature.  Do it for at least a week or youre not serious.  You want to track everything....EVERYTHING.   ketchup counts, jelly counts.  Keep good fats up, no transfats.  Estimate portions if you have to.  Once you see what your body weight does at an average calorie intake you can see what your maintenance area is.  then you eat below that by 20 percent or so as previously mentioned.  

...again...Can the can's


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 29, 2009)

what are your oppinions on pork everyone?

ive never had any problems with it myself
givin it is lean enough for me




my .02$
why drink your calories in an unfilling beverage like coke?
why eat cady that is equally unfilling

get your calories from whole foods and make healthy choices...

you will likely see improvement from this alone
and in addition, if you do this it is easier to track intake...

this is just my observations


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 29, 2009)

i mean

4 cans of coke a day would be close to 500 cal right?

all else in place, that is about a lb a week right there...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 29, 2009)

I eat pork loins on a daily basis almost.

It fits into my macros and is tender (and oh so delicious) when prepped right.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 30, 2009)

I just ate eggs and smoked sausage.



Um, that is, I just ate eggs, and ATE store bought smoked sausage product.


----------



## neonebula2001 (Jan 30, 2009)

I know the Soda has to get the major decrease.  IS it possible to gain weight when you start weight training?  I have gained a couple pounds and noting in my diet is changing.  I cut out fast food with the exception of the veggie sub at subway once a week and have stayed away from things like candy and cookies.  

Are eggs a bad thing to eat in the morning?


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 30, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I just ate eggs and smoked sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, that is, I just ate eggs, and ATE store bought smoked sausage product.



lol...

this is ablosutely halarious...

but seriously merk
your the king of cheat meals


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 30, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I just ate eggs and smoked sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, that is, I just ate eggs, and ATE store bought smoked sausage product.



lol...

this is absolutely hilarious...

but seriously merk
your the king of cheat meals


----------



## Yanick (Jan 30, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> I know the Soda has to get the major decrease.  IS it possible to gain weight when you start weight training?  I have gained a couple pounds and noting in my diet is changing.  I cut out fast food with the exception of the veggie sub at subway once a week and have stayed away from things like candy and cookies.
> 
> Are eggs a bad thing to eat in the morning?



At least switch to diet soda and make it 1-2 cans/day for a week or two then slowly start phasing it out until you can do without. IE do 2 cans/day of diet for a week, then cut it to 1 and so on and so forth.

Like another person said, after doing this for a while it becomes second nature. I'm so used to eating clean, it doesn't even strike me as strange anymore. When i get hungry at night, i don't eat ice cream, i'll throw some whey into cottage cheese, mix it up with some berries and eat that...its just normal now.

It is possible to both and gain weight or lose weight when your start training. It all depends on where you are starting from and how you go about training and eating. Obviously a heavy person will lose fat while a skinny/medium build would tend to gain. Lots of factors go into play, but it can go either way really.

Eggs are good in the AM but try to get a couple of whites with 1-2 whole eggs instead of just the yolks because they have a bunch of fat in them and that can add a ton of calories to your diet quick.

If your gonna eat a subway sandwich, do some kind of lean meat on it to balance out the meal. I don't know what subway offers now a days, but try and get some kind of grilled chicken or something instead of just the veggie, protein is important.


----------



## neonebula2001 (Jan 30, 2009)

The support here is great.

I am definately overweight.  I have noticed that my pants are not as snug and the abdomen is not protruding as much.  I think I am dropping inches from my waist because I accidentally put on an old pair of pants this morning and they fit (albiet not comfortably).  I am noticing better endurance with just day to day stuff since I started this.

One thing I am doing is substiting fruits for cookies and if I eat chips I eat baked and limit the amount.  I used to nail a bag (.99 cent bag) of chips with lunch no problem but now I eat about 25% of that and getthe baked if I get them at all.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 30, 2009)

Its good that you are taking a step in the right direction. Remember that this should be a lifestyle change and small changes like that will add up over time.

I'm of the opinion that making people go 'cold turkey' is somewhat detrimental. Slowly incorporating healthier choices into your life is much better for the long run.

It sounds like you are on the right track, just keep plugging away, keep cutting out all the junk and replacing it with quality food, keep training and most importantly KEEP LEARNING, read every sticky on this forum, read every article you can and educate yourself about how to maintain a healthy lifestyle.

In the end you will not regret it.


----------



## neonebula2001 (Jan 30, 2009)

I never knew that Whey was such a good source of protein in general before I decided to take charge over my own body.  That is something that I have learned.  I have noticed that I don't crave the carbs as much as a few weeks ago and I am reading labels more at the store.  I am taking lunch now instead of the fast foods and that gives me more control over what I eat.

IN terms of Tuna what is the best type to eat?  I want to buy some for lunches (I work 3 - 12 hour shifts a week) at work.  I work on the weekends and that is also when I rest from weights.  I want to make sure I am getting good proteins so my muscles recover optimally.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 30, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> lol...
> 
> this is absolutely hilarious...
> 
> ...



I've been on a bulk since last june.  No such thing as a cheat meal to me! I ended up working out, then shooting ball for an hour.  I DID NOT want to because I had work to do and didnt have enough food in me.  Ended up losing like 3 pounds.  I had a chicken sandwich,whopper, fries, a little ice cream and a cookie to make up for it tonight.  I know it was mostly water but I didnt feel like having a drop yet.  I know when i start cutting I'll flush ten pounds of water in a few weeks.  I want the puff right now!


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 30, 2009)

Neon it sounds like youre getting the right idea.  Probably had it all along and just didnt have the reason to go. 

Don't sweat the small stuff.  Get whatever tuna you like.  I seldom eat it without mayo.  The key is the calories.  If youre not counting them, and I know it seems like its harder, but if youre not counting them your making it way harder because youre guessing.  Plus fitday will really help you see what youre ingesting as far as macronutrients goes.  For me all I have to do is drop bread and some starches.  For many people, eating starches makes you crave more.  

When you feel like it.  Cut bread and grains to zero for say a week.  Get your carbs from oat meal and veggies.  When youre ready.  

Anyways, it sounds like you have a good plan to start out.  As mentioned by someone else...its a lifestyle change.  But don't forget to get a decent cheat meal every week or so to keep the mind, and some hormones, in order.  

If youre just starting out, many things can happen as far as weight and size goes.  If Youre cutting calories and cleaning up you should be generally getting smaller over the next few weeks though.

Any protein is better than none.  Get a burger if you have absolutely no other options. With that schedule though you should have your tupperware stocked though.  Not too much room for excuses unless you simply can't afford it like some people simply can't.  Chicken breasts, sirloin and tuna can add up every week. Buy in bulk.  I still have the biggest can of tuna I've ever seen in my life.  I don't know what made me think I'd eat it.


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 30, 2009)

no more soda!! more water... im trying to gain so i wave a few a day lol


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 30, 2009)

x'n soda cold turkey is a beast for some.  Especially if you like caffeine like I do.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 30, 2009)

mmmmm caffeine


----------



## neonebula2001 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes I am addicted to caffeine.  It is my only vice.  I will be making the transition to diet and try to cut back on it.  I am more aware of the protein in my diet (which is pretty slim) but I am trying to incorporate tuna now and maybe a boiled egg instead of scrambled to reduce some of the fats I ingest.


----------



## Built (Jan 31, 2009)

Leave in the caffeine - it helps mobilize fat, very helpful when dieting. 

No need to cut fats down low while cutting - fats help with satiety. Just keep the calories below maintenance and you'll lose.


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 1, 2009)

if you don't like the carbs from the sugar in soda there are plenty of other ways to get caffeine coffee, unless you load it with sugar , if so you can go to a basic health store and get a 100mg caffeine pill which is roughly 2-3 cans of pop worth , you might even want to add a slight amount of ephedrine to the caffeine but if u do decide to that take it slow at first see how your body reacts to it its not something to jump into


----------



## Bennuendo (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd suggest cutting the soda completely and if you still want a boost you can drink a tea or coffee.. I drink oolong tea.. 

Another thing I'd do is switch to doing intervals on the bike instead of a steady pace the whole time.  You'll find that you lose weight faster that way and you won't have to ride as long.. Just vary the speeds you're going.. slow, fast, slow, fast.. in whatever intervals you want to use.. 20 seconds, 30 seconds, 1 minute, quarter mile..


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 4, 2009)

Bennuendo said:


> I'd suggest cutting the soda completely and if you still want a boost you can drink a tea or coffee.. I drink oolong tea..
> 
> Another thing I'd do is switch to doing intervals on the bike instead of a steady pace the whole time.  You'll find that you lose weight faster that way and you won't have to ride as long.. Just vary the speeds you're going.. slow, fast, slow, fast.. in whatever intervals you want to use.. 20 seconds, 30 seconds, 1 minute, quarter mile..



Well no duh cutting the soda completely.  As stated before its hard for some people.  This is like saying, "cut all bad foods completely" ...well no shit sherlock.  Bikes and cardio suck at burning fat regardless.  Plus your signature sucks ass so i decided to ride you for it.


----------



## Bennuendo (Feb 4, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Bikes and cardio suck at burning fat regardless.



True, but it's what he likes to do so it's easier to modify that to make it more efficient than to tell him to drop it completely and change his whole workout.. you know, kind of like it's hard to drop something completely out of your diet.

At least I give alternatives for both suggestions.


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I appreciate all the input you are giving me.  I started doing the intervals yesterday becuase I read about it on here.  The strongest part of my body is my legs (I think it is because I am on my feet so much at work and walk a lot and lift people there) so I can ride the bike pretty well.  On the cardio end I notice that I breath deeper now than before (I have also never smoked in my life) and it takes more effort to get my heart rate up in the 150's now than before.

The bike I have has different resistant settings too so I am riding against some resistance when I do this workout.  IN any event I am going hard for like 45seconds to one minute then back my heart rate off to the 145 range for a minute then back up to the low 160's and then back down.  coasting speed is 17-17.5 MPH and going hard I push it up to 21-23 MPH.  

I am cutting back on the soda to and have started to eat cottage cheese, tuna, low fat cheese and crackers, whey protein every day, protein bars and since I do not eat beef I eat a lot of chicken and pork tenderloins   I am really bumping up the proteins from a normal 20gms a day to nearly 60 gms a day now while cutting carbs.


----------



## Built (Feb 5, 2009)

You're only eating 60g of protein daily?

Ditch the protein bars. They're crap. 

Glad to see you eating more cottage cheese, tuna and meat though!


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 5, 2009)

No I am eating 60gms of protein for when I used to eat about 20 grams and mostly carbs before.  My diet was carb heavy before.  I am going for more protein by changing what I would normally eat.  Typically I would crack open chips for snacks, eat pasta dishes with no meat, candy bars, etc.  Now I am eating the cottage cheese, whole fruits instead of just juices, tuna fish 4-5 days as week, and laying off all the carbs.  I am also drinking the whey for additional protein.  I feel better and my gblood sugar is not all over the place.  I am not adiabetic but I think that with my weight and eating habits I was on my way to being type II sooner than later.


----------



## Bennuendo (Feb 5, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I appreciate all the input you are giving me.  I started doing the intervals yesterday becuase I read about it on here.  The strongest part of my body is my legs (I think it is because I am on my feet so much at work and walk a lot and lift people there) so I can ride the bike pretty well.  On the cardio end I notice that I breath deeper now than before (I have also never smoked in my life) and it takes more effort to get my heart rate up in the 150's now than before.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're on the right track.. I do agree that the protein bars could be dropped, they're often loaded up with a lot of stuff that won't benefit you..  The whey protein is a good call though if you need some extra protein.  I'm glad you're noticing a difference with the intervals!


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 5, 2009)

The Protein bars are gonna go then


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 5, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> No I am eating 60gms of protein for when I used to eat about 20 grams and mostly carbs before.  My diet was carb heavy before.  I am going for more protein by changing what I would normally eat.  Typically I would crack open chips for snacks, eat pasta dishes with no meat, candy bars, etc.  Now I am eating the cottage cheese, whole fruits instead of just juices, tuna fish 4-5 days as week, and laying off all the carbs.  I am also drinking the whey for additional protein.  I feel better and my gblood sugar is not all over the place.  I am not adiabetic but I think that with my weight and eating habits I was on my way to being type II sooner than later.




you WERE taking in 20 gs of protein .....wow thats hard to do like i mean really low ...thats 2-3 pieces of bread  and 60 g for your Bodyweight is still very low  you need to find away to add another 125g`s or so at least you need about 1g per 1 lb of bodyweight


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am a carb junky who is reforming.  I am really trying to get more into my diet.  Maybe I can drink the whey twice a day?  I used to eat a lot of empty calories but I am more conscious now.  It takes me more time to think about eating and to make lunches for work (where I was always eating fast food twice a day with chips for snacks in between) but I am making the effort to get heathy.

I am making a tuna salad with a teaspoon of Hellmans low fat Mayo, Onions, and dill relish for lunches and also a hard boiled egg.  That is a main stay now with fruit as snacks.


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 5, 2009)

its the little changes that will help the most.....they are things you can stick to ......like people have mentioned you can not cut out something and not crave it you have to work slowly like for me at about midday  i eat one can of tuna with 4 pieces of bread and 1 teaspoon of mayo(reg fat) and that gives me close to 70g protein right there i use whole wheat bread has 9g of protein per 2 slices plus a little bit of carbs........fat is helpful to you i would measure your fat and aim for 1 g of dietary fat per 2 pounds bodyweight once you get the protein and fat on track the most important part is being in a caloric deficit after that i usually do this by adjusting my carbs , even on cutting i add more protein (1.5 per pound of bw) and lower carbs as it helps me stay full as carbs tend to make me hungry


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just added up what I have taken in today (protein) and I am actually eating more than I thought.  I have had 102gms and still have to eat dinner (chicken stir fry) tonight.


----------



## Built (Feb 5, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> No I am eating 60gms of protein for when I used to eat about 20 grams and mostly carbs before.  My diet was carb heavy before.  I am going for more protein by changing what I would normally eat.  Typically I would crack open chips for snacks, eat pasta dishes with no meat, candy bars, etc.  Now I am eating the cottage cheese, whole fruits instead of just juices, tuna fish 4-5 days as week, and laying off all the carbs.  I am also drinking the whey for additional protein.  I feel better and my gblood sugar is not all over the place.  I am not adiabetic but I think that with my weight and eating habits I was on my way to being type II sooner than later.




Edited my typo - I meant protein. 

Shoot for at least a gram of protein for each pound lean mass.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 5, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> Some background:
> 
> age: 35 Y/O male
> Height 5'5"
> ...



If that's not diet Coke, then you are just sucking down tablespoons of table sugar.


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 6, 2009)

I am transitioning to diet now.  I understand that this is a source of concentrated carbs that I need to reduce and replace with more complex carbohydrates but I would be impossible to live with if I just cut it all together.  I get serious headaches without the caffeine so I am going to go over to diet soda.  I am drinking more water than ever now.


----------



## Built (Feb 6, 2009)

Just take caffeine tablets. That's what I do.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 6, 2009)

I get headaches too.  sometimes.  After two days its over.  You should try to get to where you're not scared to drop caffeine.  Your body will thank you for it!  Surely you can get to where you can go caffeine-less for a week or two.  I feel wonderful when I do.


----------



## angelinagael (Feb 7, 2009)

I would suggest doing exercise is the best way to loose weight.


----------



## Built (Feb 7, 2009)

angelinagael said:


> I would suggest doing exercise is the best way to loose weight.




Most here would disagree with you. And it's "lose", not "loose".


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am approaching this endeavor as a way to live heathier and live longer.  I started converting to diet at work this weekend because that is where I tend to drink the most soda pop.  Out of the 4-5 cans I usually drink only the one in the morning was regular pop.  With watching my total intake daily and getting a handle on the foods that I have routinely eaten (junk food) and replacing them with better choices I am losing inches and pounds now.  I know this has to be an all around change so that exercise gives results in concert with a sound diet.  This place is really helping me stay focused on that goal.


----------



## Fitness-Love (Apr 7, 2009)

are grilled burgers fine and healthy to bulk up?


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## T_man (Apr 8, 2009)

Built said:


> Leave in the caffeine - it helps mobilize fat, very helpful when dieting.
> 
> No need to cut fats down low while cutting - fats help with satiety. Just keep the calories below maintenance and you'll lose.



I'm caffeine sensitive  I get palpitations after just 1 can of swiftly downed red bull.

I think this is karma biting me in the ass for all the vodka red bulls I used to buy for £0.90 on nights out before I knew they were a heart attack in a glass.


----------



## T_man (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope slow gradual changes work for you.

I'm 19, and I'm the only person out of my friends who doesn't eat chips and fried fast food. If I eat fast food it's always something like jerked chicken with rice and peas and vegetables, which is not really fast food but you cant have jerked chicken without the skin! I hate it 3 times this week I feel ashamed 

But yea, I don't ever even think about eating chips. Even when my mum buys me fish and chips I just remove the flour skin from the fish, give the chips to my bro and either use brown bread or if there is some rice, I use that instead and I don't even crave the chips over the bread. My body just got used to it hope yours can too


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 8, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...seeing if I can fit that in my profile space.


...
yes...Thanks Ben


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 8, 2009)

T_man said:


> I'm caffeine sensitive  I get palpitations after just 1 can of swiftly downed red bull.
> 
> I think this is karma biting me in the ass for all the vodka red bulls I used to buy for £0.90 on nights out before I knew they were a heart attack in a glass.



lol...
Too much caffeine for me and I will have anxiety attack symptoms.  I had them when i was younger.  AFter that, high amounts of caff will give me palpitations as well.  And alcohol is known to give some people palpitations...karma...well...thats another issue.  
But most systems that use karma really believe that karma isnt necessary a payback, as most view it, but just an answer to what you asked for.  So,  basically yea it is!


----------

